
Ask HN: Would a phone rooting service be a viable business? - coronadisaster
I can&#x27;t find any around me... you would think that  those screen fixing businesses would expand and offer that service.
======
timonoko
No it would not be. Firstly because there is no need for rooting anymore.
Termux gives Linux-terminal you can do anything with. And secondly because
many critical services do not work on rooted phone anymore, like Google Pay
and Netflix.

